# WCG Errors



## dustyshiv (Jun 1, 2009)

Guys,

I have setup my comps at work to crunch by installing WCG as a service. All are core2duo pcs with Winxp Pro SP3. I have removed the Bionicmgr.exe and Bionictray.exe from the startup through msconfig so that the tray icon does not appear. Configured the pcs to run wcg always and network activity always available. Machines are crunching fine until somebody restarts the comp. I get the below mentioned errors. If I start services.msc and try to start the wcgservice, I get the below mentioned error in the second pic. To fix this, I have to uninstall wcg and then reinstall it. Then the machine start crunching...i.e until somebody restarts the comp.












Any ideas or suggestions on why this is happenin and how do I prevent these errors from poppin up?


----------



## twilyth (Jun 1, 2009)

You probably installed it as a service.  So you need to go into the boinc (or WCG) service and set up the correct login information.  There is also another option which is easier but can't remember what it is.

Edit: OK, I know that last part was unhelpful.  The machine I was on didn't have boinc installed as a service - not sure why.  This one does.

You right click the boinc/wgc service and click properties.  Click on the 'logon' tab.  There are 2 options.  The default - i think (someone correct me) - is the second one where you need an id/password.  You can also select the 1st one which doesn't require that.

Now, if you have multiple accounts on a machine, i'm not sure how that works.  Will boinc still run if someone else is logged on?  IDK.  I have no windows security on any of my machines because i only have one account on each.  I even delete the admin account.  

I ran into the problem installing boinc.  When you try to do it as a service, the older version of 6.x would freeze about 70% through.  It turned out that if you then went to services and selected the first option and then went back to the install and retried it, it would run to completion.  Maybe that has been fixed since then.


----------

